# Lone Parent



## fgaha (22 Jan 2009)

im a single mother with a 3month old. i have decided not to go back to work after my maternity finishes in april. i have just applied for the lone parent. my son has to have an operation on his skull and lip. tats why im not goin back. is there anthing else i could apply for?? his dad gives me 50 euro a week if im lucky even though he makes 450 perweek. also i plan on moving out of my parents house as there isnt really any room for us but dont think i can afford it


----------



## gillarosa (22 Jan 2009)

Hi,

Can you requested extended (unpaid) leave of your Employer for the duration of your son's operation and recovery rather than throwing in the towel?  during which you will receive OP allowance. You can then return to work and have some financial independence.

If you are hoping to receive Council Accomodation I imagine you will be joining a waiting list recent news reports have stated there has been a huge jump in applicants. I suggest you meet with your local Welfare office, discuss the situation with them and ask benefits are available to you.


----------



## alaskaonline (22 Jan 2009)

you can also postpone maternity leave while the little one is in hospital, meaning for whatever length of time he is in hospital, you can add this time to your m.leave at the end.
have to look up the exact definition of this law but it certainly falls under the maternity one.
with a lot of people losing their jobs these days, i would not recommend you to give up your job.


----------



## fgaha (22 Jan 2009)

wat is op allowance? i work as a hotel receptionist so hours wouldnt suit for any childminder. plus he is small still just over nine pounds. im not even sure where to find my social welfare oficer


----------



## gipimann (22 Jan 2009)

OP allowance is One Parent Family Payment, which is the official name for the Lone Parent payment which you've applied for. The name was changed some years ago., but all names are still in common use.   

From what you've said, you won't be available for work, so you can't sign on for Jobseeker's Benefit, even though you were working prior to your maternity leave.

If you want to enquire about entitlement to Rent Supplement, contact the Community Welfare Officer who is based (or has a clinic at) your local health centre.


----------



## Thoie (22 Jan 2009)

It mightn't help much in your situation, but you can also apply to take up to 14 weeks unpaid leave as well.  From what I can see you can't claim during that period though.

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...-conditions/leave-and-holidays/parental_leave


----------



## nesbitt (26 Jan 2009)

fgaha said:


> wat is op allowance? i work as a hotel receptionist so hours wouldnt suit for any childminder. plus he is small still just over nine pounds. im not even sure where to find my social welfare oficer


 Your local health nurse who will be based in the nearest health centre is also a good source of information regarding the baby too.  Try to consider keeping your job if possible, information gather and see what is your best option.  Don't forget to claim your tax back if you do not return to work!  As stated the Community Welfare Officer will operate from local health centre, they usually have a catchment area they are responsible for so just ask the receptionist who is in charge of you by giving your postal address.  Then find out what days of the week and time they are available.  Similarly the Social Welfare office will take new claims everyday between certain times, call in and find out.  Check citizens advice for check list of documentation that you have to bring with you.  Remember that you must apply to both Social Welfare office and then separately to the Community Welfare Officer (CWO).  Really duplicate application system so that you can get a payment whilst your application is being dealt with by social welfare proper.  It is straightforeward system, but busy queues.  Please get someone to mind the little one while you get this sorted out.  Alot to deal with so take care.


----------



## menna (12 Feb 2009)

hi could i ask u a question im on my own with to kids i applad 4 lone parent 4 6 months socail welfare have been paying me 158 euro a week when the man from lone parent called he said they will be paying me 240 euro a week a friend said 4 6 months the socail welfare were talking 80 euro from me as my husband gives me 8o euro so i want to no will i get the 6 months of 80 euro back


----------



## nesbitt (17 Feb 2009)

menna said:


> hi could i ask u a question im on my own with to kids i applad 4 lone parent 4 6 months socail welfare have been paying me 158 euro a week when the man from lone parent called he said they will be paying me 240 euro a week a friend said 4 6 months the socail welfare were talking 80 euro from me as my husband gives me 8o euro so i want to no will i get the 6 months of 80 euro back


 
I presume that while you were waiting for your One Parent Family Payment to be approved by SW you were paid Supplementary Welfare Allowance from CWO at Health Centre. If so SW pay the arrears owed to you when your claim is approved. The total One Parent Family Payment due from date elligible less the total amount already paid by CWO is the arrears due. Maintenance is counted as means as follows: first 95.23 not counted if you are paying housing cost (ie rent/mortgage) any amount over 95.23 is counted at 50%.

*Example*A single parent with one child is getting maintenance of €150.  The _maintenance order_ specifies €50 for the parent and €100 for the child. Rent is €100 per week. 
Maintenance                                     €150.00
Minus Rent                                         €95.23 
Total                                                  €54.77  
(Only half assessed as means)    
*Total means                                      €27.38 *
*Total One-Parent Family Payment   €210.03
*(One Parent Family Payment rates 2009: €184.30 including €26 for child dependant)



I have copied the example from the citizens advice website also.


----------



## Black Sheep (17 Feb 2009)

Would you apply for carers *Benefit* while your baby needs full time care. However you will not receive Lone parent payment as well but it would mean you could return to your job when the crisis is over.

By the way if the dad is paying maintenance of E50.00 per week make sure it is paid into bank, not cash in hand


----------



## menna (19 Feb 2009)

*Example*A single parent with one child is getting maintenance of €150. The _maintenance order_ specifies €50 for the parent and €100 for the child. Rent is €100 per week. 
Maintenance €150.00
Minus Rent €95.23 
Total €54.77 
(Only half assessed as means) 
*Total means €27.38 *
*Total One-Parent Family Payment €210.03*
(One Parent Family Payment rates 2009: €184.30 including €26 for child dependant)


maintenance  ok my husband gives me E80 a week for two kids
supplementary welfare allowance  i get E158.30 a week and thats when i have payed my bet of rent my rent is E170 a week and i had E18


----------



## Black Sheep (21 Feb 2009)

As the OP is single the maintenance paid is for the child only. He has no obligation to pay maintenance to the mother


----------

